# Water python vs scrubbie



## Djbowker (Mar 4, 2014)

Its quite the week for Reptile versus Reptile.
This water python deciding to munch on a scrubby. It was apparently found in Cairns, however someone bravely or foolishly seperated the two.


----------



## ryanbichel (Mar 4, 2014)

wow amazing


----------



## bredli (Mar 4, 2014)

This pic might stop some one in the future from posting up to see if they can house there water and scrub pythons together haha


----------



## Djbowker (Mar 4, 2014)

They're probably the two meanest pythons in Australia haha.


----------

